# Health - COPD



## Johndelgardo (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi has anybody you know got copd that live in the area of malaga, and does it help with the condition to live in a warmer climate.thanks 
Best regards johndelgardo


----------



## Kenny B (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello, my wife has COPD and we moved out at the end of April 2015 up in Fortuna near Murcia.
my wife hasn't even used her inhaler since moving. She was diagnosed about 4 years ago but if we were still in Aberdeen Scotland she would have been on her inabuliser by now.
But I do believe there are stages to the disease and unfortunately there is no cure.
Its best thing we did in 2015 and long may it continue.
I hope this finds you well and allmthe very best with your decision.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It does vary though. I believe the official advice is that warm, humid and dusty climates are not good for COPD and in spain its also wet, windy and damp in the winter http://www.everydayhealth.com/copd/weather-can-affect-copd.aspx

Jo xxx


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

My 75 year old sister has COPD and comes to stay with us for 6 weeks every summer here in Toledo. She is no better or worse after her stay.


----------

